# III. SfdW-HH: Protokoll



## Rabbit (5. April 2002)

Die erneute Ankündigung des Besuchs vom Generalinspekteur Tom, seines Zeichens Admin der IBC, veranlasste uns hier in HH mal wieder, am gestrigen Donnerstag, welcher traditionell für solche Veranstaltungen herhalten muß, unseren nunmehr dritten SfdW zu bestreiten.
Und dies fand nicht etwa in der Absicht statt, das Augenmerk des Inspekteurs von so wesentlichen Dingen wie die Begutachtung der Truppe zwecks Feststellung der Fitness und Truppenstärke, oder sollte ich in Anbetracht meines Zustandes sagen, Truppenschwäche, abzulenken 

Eine meiner Tugenden führte natürlich dazu, daß ich als erster, und somit pünktlich, im diesmal von gageC vorgeschlagener, mexikanischer Lokalität aufschlug.
Aus den Erkenntnissen der Vergangenheit gelernt, wartete ich nicht lange mit meiner ersten Bestellung und konnte mir dadurch gleich einen etwa 0,5 ltr. großen Vorsprung zur Erhaltung des Weltfriedens verschaffen.

Zu meinem Erstaunen erschien nicht weniger als 10 min. später der evil_rider, der sein Erscheinen in Abhängigkeit folgender ursache setzte, ich zitiere:
_ich komme WENN ich geld uffm konto habe, wenn net dann komme ich evtl. kurz zum treffpunkt und sage mal hallo, dann ziehe ich wieder von dannen_
Mein Erstaunen kam dadurch zustande, daß es noch am Morgen des gestrigen Tages hieß, ich zitiere nochmal:
_komme grade vom kumpel haben nen bissl "PS 2" gezoggt(tekken) und war auch eben am automaten, bis dato ist noch nix druff :-(_
Auch evil ließ sich nicht lange lumpen und orderte einen Hopfensaft. Jedoch gelang es ihm kaum einen Vorsprung herauszuarbeiten, erschien doch kurz darauf gageC mit Tom im schlepptau. Nach kurzem salutieren stürzte sich auch schon wieder die Bedienung an den Tisch und es wurden zwei weitere Hopfenkaltschalen geordert, wobei gageC diese mit einer etwa 50%-tigen Verdünnung in Form von Limonade bestellte.
Fehlte als nur noch Bischi, der sich jedoch kurz darauf per Funk meldete damit man ihm die Koordinaten des Lokals nochmal übermitteln kann. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt befand er sich jedoch nur wenige Meter vom Lokal entfernt, eigentlich hätte er sich nur mal umdrehen müssen 
Auch nicht viel später purzelte dann auch noch der flachlandbiker ins Lokal und berscherte uns damit auf unserem III. SfdW eine rekordverdächtige Besucherzahl von nicht weniger als 6 Personen!!!

Feste Tagesordnungspunkte gab es keine, wodurch zunächst ein recht zwangloses geplauder entstehen konnte.
Nachdem im Verlaufe des Abends Tom nach seinen WC-Besuch ein paar nette Postkärtchen mitbrachte, diese wurden im Vorraum der keramischen Abteilung feilgeboten, stürmte sogleich flachlandbiker in den Keller und auch mich hielt es nicht mehr auf dem Sofa, wollte doch auch ich einige dieser zum Outen geeigneter Postkärtchen ergattern. Einige der Teilnehmer konnten sich sodann auch gleich mit den Sprüchen auf den Kärtchen identifizieren. Was bei dieser spontanen Aktion herauskam könnt ihr in der nachfolgenden Galerie bestaunen.

Im weiteren Verlaufe des Abends sollte sich dann noch herauskristallisieren, daß der Anstehende Besuch von gageC in seiner Heimat am Bodensee anläßlich der Hochzeit seiner Schwester zu einer Sondierung der Rahmenbedingungen für einen Rekordversuch mit Eintrag ins Guiness-Buch genutzt werden sollte.

So ist doch die Zugspitze mit ihren knapp 3000m Höhe nicht weit entfernt. Es wurde also zunächst über die schwierig anmutenden Umstände eines 3000m-Drops disskutiert. Viele der Zweifel konnte gageC jedoch sehr frühzeitig mit seiner Analyse ausräumen, daß es bei der Höhe ja eigentlich ziemlich egal sei, ob man nun mit dem Hinter- oder Vorderrad zuerst aufkäme und diese Problematik damit schon mal vom Tisch fegte 

Ansonsten kann jetzt nur noch berichtet werden, daß es offentsichtlich allen Teilnehmern doch recht viel Spaß gemacht hat und somit einer Fortführung bzw. Wiederholung dieser Veranstaltung nicht's mehr im Wege steht.

Sollten einige meiner Gehirnzellen mit Informationen über den gestrigen Abend bei eben dieser Veranstaltung aus bekannten Gründen auf der Strecke geblieben sein, so bitte ich um weitere sachdienliche Hinweise aus den Speichern der anderen Teilnehmer.

SfdW ist OK ,
Harry

Hier die Teilnehmer von links nach rechts bzw. oben nach unten:

Tom, evil_rider, Bischi
Rabbit, gageC, flachlandbiker


----------



## Rabbit (5. April 2002)

Hier gageC's fröhliches Gesicht, nachdem sein frozen Mageritha eintraf. Zitat: _Der (Strohalm) muß stehen, sonst ist er nicht "frozen" genug_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (5. April 2002)

Rabbit "outet" sich


----------



## Rabbit (5. April 2002)

Rabbit hat noch mehr auf Lager


----------



## Rabbit (5. April 2002)

evil_rider, wer sonst?


----------



## Rabbit (5. April 2002)

gageC's Wahlspruch des Abends:

Ihr habt alle nur davon *geträumt* , ich habe es gemacht


----------



## Rabbit (5. April 2002)

Mist, Bild vergessen! Hier:


----------



## Rabbit (5. April 2002)

Und Cannondale-Fahrer Bischi


----------



## Rabbit (5. April 2002)

gageC hat sich an diesem Abend so einiges reingezogen


----------



## Rabbit (5. April 2002)

Und noch 'ne Fluppe:


----------



## Rabbit (5. April 2002)

Zu guter letzt nochmal ein Bild zur Allgemeinstimmung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (5. April 2002)

LOL Rabbit ... nette Bilder ..


----------



## Bischi (5. April 2002)

dem ist wohl nichts mehr hinzuzufügen....


mfg, bischi


----------



## Flachlandbiker (5. April 2002)

Ja hallo, 

gilt es nur noch zu erwähnen, dass das konto von evil offensichtlich nach seinem ca. 15ten ansturm auf den kontoauszugautomaten nun scheinbar vollste deckung aufwies. warum sonst hatte er sich als einziger eine vorspeise genehmigt ?!  

ansonsten war es ein wirklich zünftiger und "scharfer" abend.
mir brennt noch immer mein mund...

 

also... bis die tage


----------



## Rabbit (5. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Flachlandbiker _
> *ansonsten war es ein wirklich zünftiger und "scharfer" abend.
> mir brennt noch immer mein mund...*


Stimmt, hatte ich also doch noch was vergessen. Wie hieß das Zeug noch in deinem Salat? Das war heftiger als die stärkste Pepperoni!

Na, wenigstens hat sich an diesem Abend niemand die Finger verbrannt


----------



## michael59 (5. April 2002)

geile veranstaltung und gut dokumentiert,

mit was hast du denn die fotosg genmacht?


michael


----------



## evil_rider (5. April 2002)

rabbit, das bild bekommste zurück ;-) ausgerechnet das fieseste von allen *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (5. April 2002)

das zeug in dem salat hieß übrigens "JALAPENOS"(mexicanische pepperoni)


p.s. @ flachlandbiker, die JALAPENOS brennen übrigens 2 mal *gg* spreche aus erfahrung


----------



## Rabbit (5. April 2002)

@evil: Das Bild wird aber deinem Namen gerecht  und wenn Du glaubst das war das fieseste ... 

@michael: Die Fotos enstammen direkt aus meiner Minolta Dimage 2300 Digitalkamera (also Fotoapparat). Wie der Name verrät arbeitet diese mit 2,3 Mio Pixel.
Für das Forum musste ich die Fotos jedoch etwa 66% verkleinern und dann noch mit ca. 5-10% Komprimierung speichern, damit ich unter die Schalgrenze von 60 kB komme


----------



## evil_rider (5. April 2002)

was soll den das schon wieder heißen ? schimmer als das da ? *sehnwill*


----------



## Arthur Dent (5. April 2002)

Glückwunsch!

da habt Ihr ja wirklich einen netten Abend mit 6 Personen gehabt.
Wenn ich mir so die Lokalität anschaue, ist es ja mindestens ebenso gemütlich wie in unserem Tagore!
Nur wenn ich diese penisförmigen Kakteen da im Hintergrund sehe, frage ich mich, ob Flachlandbiker die Gusche wirklich von den Jalapenos brennt !?


----------



## Rabbit (5. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *was soll den das schon wieder heißen ? schimmer als das da ? *sehnwill* *


Hier im Forum?! Oder lieber per Mail?


----------



## evil_rider (5. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Hier im Forum?! Oder lieber per Mail?  *



besser per mail
[email protected]


----------



## Pan (5. April 2002)

...und dann immer geradeaus!!

Mensch, wenn ich das so lese/sehe - ich muß doch mal nen Abstecher zum Tor zur Welt machen... 

Ich nehm mir mal 1-2 Tage Urlaub und mein Bike mit - entwerft schon mal ein Touri-Programm!!!


----------



## evil_rider (6. April 2002)

@rabbit, haste die pics schon geschickt gehabt ? nix angekommen bis dato


----------



## Thomas (6. April 2002)

eine sache hat Rabbit verschwiegen:
es kam hereaus, dass er der einzige ist, der an seinem Bonanzarad einen Fuchsschwanz hatte 
Ansonsten wirklich ein schöner Abend...

Tom


----------



## Rabbit (6. April 2002)

@Tom: Das mußte jetzt natürlich sein   

@evil: Nee, habe noch keine Fotos verschickt. Die habe ich in der Firma auf der Platte, bekommst Du also frühestens Montag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ritzelflitzer (6. April 2002)

Wenn ihr eure SfdW in dieser Art fortführt und steigert, dann habe ich ja noch Hoffnung für den Norden!! 

Der Zustand aller Teilnehmer ist sogar auf einen der Plakate im Hintergrund dokumentiert, Rabbit hält auf diesem Bild eine Postkarte hoch und verdeckt mit seinem Kopf die wahre Zahl des Alkoholpegels...

Ritzelflitzer


----------



## sketcher (6. April 2002)

Gut gemacht Jungs!
Schon in der Bibel steht: "Wo zwei oder drei im Namen des SfdW versammelt sind, ist das ESK mit bei." ...oder so ähnlich.

Nur hab ich den Witz mit "Cannondale-Fahrer Bischi" nicht verstanden. Kann mich mal einer aufklären?

sketcher
:betroffen:


----------



## Pan (7. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von sketcher _
> *Nur hab ich den Witz mit "Cannondale-Fahrer Bischi" nicht verstanden. Kann mich mal einer aufklären?*



...also, dass ist so...nähhh, nicht schon wieder ich...ich habs Bischi versprochen, ich mach das nich mehr, keine Jokes mehr über BigC...


----------



## evil_rider (7. April 2002)

bigC ? kanonen-ball ? *gg*


----------



## Rabbit (8. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von sketcher _
> *Gut gemacht Jungs!
> Nur hab ich den Witz mit "Cannondale-Fahrer Bischi" nicht verstanden. Kann mich mal einer aufklären?*


Naja, wenn's der PAN versprochen hat muß ich mal zur Aufklärung beitragen: wir ziehen den Bischi ja immer ein wenig damit auf, daß man C-Dale Fahrern ja auch nachsagt, sie wären Gay-Biker 
Und da paßt doch die Postkarte von Bischi's Freund aus Amerika sehr gut


----------



## evil_rider (8. April 2002)

heute ist montag......... die fotos net vergessen ;-)


----------



## Menis (8. April 2002)

cool! sieht super nett aus - freue mich auf den harz.

@rabbit: schönes bildmaterial  

bis bald...menis


----------

